# Remis Blinds - replacement



## StuartB (Jun 21, 2005)

My van was supplied from new in April 2005 by Hymer UK, but I was not the original purchaser. All of the Remis Blinds are affected by a 'mottling' on the inside and some are worse than others. A thread earlier this year highlighted this problem, which had been acknowledged by the manufacturers and attributed to a bad batch of blinds made in 2005.

I am aware from the previous thread that Autotrail owners had their faulty blinds replaced under warranty. I took my van to Brownhills in Newark over three months ago for them to photograph the blinds. I was told that the claim would be referred to Hymer in Germany for a decision. I have contacted the dealer on a number of occasions and been told that they are still awaiting a reply from Hymer. I appreciate that the fault is 'cosmetic', but why does it take so long to resolve?

Have any other Hymer owners had their Remis blinds replaced under warranty or indeed are any, like me, waiting?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Stuart
Contact Hymer direct, You could try contacting Hymer Uk (Brownhills)
If you search Remis blinds you should have a better understanding

Steve


----------



## StuartB (Jun 21, 2005)

Steve

I have spoken to Hymer UK in Preston and they tell me that they have only just recently started receiving the new replacement blinds. They say that Hymer in Germany are shut down until mid September?

I did some research into the problem and noted that Remis are willing to replace affected blinds, but I wonder why Hymer are dragging their heels?

Thanks
Stuart


----------



## RASSER (May 6, 2007)

*REMIS BLINDS*


Hi Stuart,
After 6 months of being in the same position as you I now have an appointment with Brownhills Newark on Wednesday next week to fit replacement blinds to my Hymer. Mine was an import and I have had to continually push for this.
Stick to it and you should get there eventually.
Apparently they only have blue ones.
Regards
Bob


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Well you learn something new every day.
We also have dark motley marks on blinds in our m/h and put it down to a spill of some sort never really knew how it occurred just assumed thats what happened, but this sheds new light on the issue, will be taking it up with my dealer.
thanks


----------



## StuartB (Jun 21, 2005)

*Remis Blinds*

Hi Bob

Thanks for responding. Pleased that you are getting your blinds sorted. Brownhills tell me that my replacements are now on order, so hopefully I will be sorted soon.

Chris

If you need any further information on the problem then do a search of the forums as there was a very informative thread on the subject earlier this year.

Regards
Stuart


----------



## RASSER (May 6, 2007)

*REMIS BLINDS SPOTTING*


I understand that Ian fletcher at RemisUK issued a statement on 20th january 2006 acknowledging the problem and confirming that this was a valid warranty claim and anyone with this problem should approach their dealer. See the attached posting on Motorhomefacts by 'tinaglenn' at the bottom of the postings. 
www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-25886-0-days0-orderasc-remis.html
Hope this helps.
Regards
bob


----------

